# Cytomel T3 Side Effects



## Stacked (Sep 26, 2011)

Possible *Cytomel side effects* as described in the package insert: "Exceeding the individual limits of compatibility for liothyronine or taking an overdose, especially, if the dose of Cytomel T3 is increased too quickly at the beginning of the treatment, can cause the following clinical symptoms for a thyroid hyperfunction: heart palpitation, trembling, irregular heartbeat, heart oppression, agitation, shortness of breath, excretion of sugar through the urine, excessive perspiration, diarrhea, weight loss, psychic disorders, etc., as well as symptoms of hypersensitivity." Our experience is that most symptoms consist of trembling of hands, nausea, headaches, high perspiration, and increased heartbeat. 

These negative side effects of Cytomel - Liothyronine Sodium can often be eliminated by temporarily reducing the daily dosage. Caution, however is advised when taking Cytomel since, especially in the beginning, the _Cytomel side effects_ can be quick and sometimes drastic. 

One should take caution if considering using this drug. Cytomel comes with an extensive list of warnings and precautions which are not to be ignored. 

Cytomel side effects include, but are not limited to: heart palpitations, agitation, shortness of breath, irregular heartbeat, sweating, nausea, headaches, and psychic/metabolic disorders. It is a powerful hormone, and one that could potentially alter the normal functioning of the body if misused. When administering Cytomel, one must remember to increase the dosage slowly. Generally one 25mcg tablet is taken on the first day, and the dosage is thereafter increased by one tablet every three of four days for a maximum dosage of 100mcg. This will help the body adjust to the increased thyroid hormone, hopefully avoiding any sudden "shock" to the system. The daily dose is also to be split evenly throughout the day, in an effort to keep blood levels steadier. Women are more sensitive to the side effects of Cytomel than men, and usually opt to take no more than 50mcg daily. 

It is important to stress that a cycle should last no longer than 6 weeks and it should never be halted abruptly. As slowly as the dosage was built up it should also be lowered, one tablet every 3-4 days. Taking Cytomel for too long and/or at too high a dosage can result in a permanent thyroid deficiency. After doing such, one might need to be treated with a drug like Cytomel for life. 

It is also a good idea to first consult your physician and have your thyroid function tested. An undiagnosed hyperfunction would not mix well with the added hormone. Since T-3 is the most powerful thyroid hormone, this is generally not the starting point for a beginner. Before using such a powerful item, it is a good idea to become familiar with a weaker substance.

The highly popular Triacana is very mild, allowing the user much more latitude (from severe side effects) than Cytomel. An in-between point is Synthroid (synthetic T-4), still weaker in action than Cytomel. Once the user is ready however, the fat burning effect of this hormone can be extremely dramatic.


----------

